# Double spacer. A stupid idea right?



## offalot (Jun 4, 2007)

I am building up a Mercedes SEC I picked up some wheels I like when I started the project. They are 18" and I think et45 offset. I have since bagged the benz and am in the process of making it a widebody. Similar to this







Well now that I've flared it out the wheels are WAY inboard. I picked up some 2" spacers and it still isn't there. For the hell of it I stacked two spacers and it gave me a nice stance. Now, to me this seems like a pretty bad idea, beings as I have 4" of leverage and such. Am i right in thinking this? Can someone put my mind at ease or just confirm what a ridiculous idea this is. I remember seeing a racing porsche once with some absurd spacers.
Here is what the double spacers look like. Pardon the Bondo dust. 
I am just finding that any wheel with even close to the offset I need is way out of my budget.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

I have some Tarmacs in 5x112 17x8 and 17x9 et20 and also dont stack spacers.


----------



## offalot (Jun 4, 2007)

No other deeper insight on this subject?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Stacking spacers is a bad idea and not recommended by anyone, sell both sets and buy the right size.


----------



## offalot (Jun 4, 2007)

Not sure who sells spacers that big. 2" was the widest I could find for now. 
With the et45 wheels on there and the 4" of spacers, it looks like the correct offset wheels would be roughly et-55 Ridiculous! What have I gotten myself into?


----------



## qcoffey (Mar 21, 2003)

Running a wide body on this car forced you to buy new wheels. I am thinking a 10-11 inch wide wheel with a 0 to -15 offset. There are some cheap wheels such as Rota or XXR that will get you close, but with an old school build like that you can probably find some old school wheels to work. Also look into some of the companies importing used JDM wheels such as 4thup. They had a set of staggered 18" wheels with low offsets for around $900. They are typically 5x114 but with a set of wobble bolts you might be able to make it work. Good luck.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2014)

Not recommended.


----------



## offalot (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks for the insight. I've been checking the wheel classifieds on here and CL. No luck so far. I checked out 4thup, they go as low as +15 but only a couple sets and don't think they'd look right on the car. But yeah, being old school I'd be just as cool with some 15" Pentas as I would a semi modern 18", so I'm not too picky. Luckily I will not be done till at least spring so I've got some time. Hope something will come up between now and then.


----------



## qcoffey (Mar 21, 2003)

Just saw a set of SSR Vienna wheels 5x114.3 in 18x10 -22 and 18x12 -33 for $2000. Check out CZ Wheels, another company importing used JDM wheels.


----------

